# Transmission damage question?



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

I was sitting at a stop light when a semi truck, stopped directly in front of me for a stop light, put its hazzard lights on. I got mildly agitated and was going to burn around it. I started to slowly release the clutch at about 1200-1500 RPM's and realized the car was only moving about 15-20 mph and not moving any faster. I shifted to 3rd and the car finnally took off after about 3-5 seconds. I almost immediatly noticed a foul burnt smell in the cabin of the vehicle.

I am pretty mechanically inline, however dont pretend to know the internal workings of a manual transmission. The car is shifting fine, however am concerned I damaged the clutch or transmission. :confused Any insite on this?

Thanks


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

How long were the black stripes on the road?:lol: 

Seriously, if the clutch doesn't chatter or grab (ie. smooth engagement), don't sweat it. The factory clutch is a lot more forgiving than one would expect when coupled to 350hp.


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

as long as your tranny is shifting smoothly and there is no noise when depress the clutch or any other time, you're good. that smell was just the clutch burning.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> I was sitting at a stop light when a semi truck, stopped directly in front of me for a stop light, put its hazzard lights on. I got mildly agitated and was going to burn around it. I started to slowly release the clutch at about 1200-1500 RPM's and realized the car was only moving about 15-20 mph and not moving any faster. I shifted to 3rd and the car finnally took off after about 3-5 seconds. I almost immediatly noticed a foul burnt smell in the cabin of the vehicle.
> 
> I am pretty mechanically inline, however dont pretend to know the internal workings of a manual transmission. The car is shifting fine, however am concerned I damaged the clutch or transmission. :confused Any insite on this?
> 
> Thanks


Did the engine rev up, but you were not accelerating? Sounds like your clutch was slipping. Best way to find out is get on the highway at about 55 in 6 gear and floor it. If you engine revs up, but you do not go any faster, your clutch is slipping and is on the way out. I don't think anything is wrong with the tranny.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I did that one time.....tranny smelled for a couple of days..oops. No problems were created though........this time.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I agree with the others above. The manual transmission can't slip like an automatic can. If it is in gear, which I'm sure it was, then the "slipping" was either the clutch plates, or the tires. 

The clutch plates are pretty resiliant. I took the clutch plates out of my stock Z06 after a year of driver's education events, and two race seasons to replace it and found that it looked almost brand new.

As suggested above, a good test for clutch slippage is to do a rolling WOT with the car in gear and closely watch the tach. If the tach goes up fast but the car doesn't feel like it is accelerating normally, then your plates are slipping. But, I'm betting they (and your tranny) are fine. :cheers


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks guys!:cheers


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

One time, I tried to do a 3rd gear burnout and smoked the clutch bad. I just had some tranny work done at the dealer at 7500 miles. They replaced the clutch, pressure plate and flywheel amongst other parts. They said that the flywheel had 3 burnt spots on it like it wasn't torqued right. I didn't argue and let them replace under warranty.
arty:


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I posted a thread with a similar ? I was cruzin and the car would not go into third. I pulled over and smelled something burning. A guy said it smelled like my clutch was burning. The car wouldn't go into any gear. Then ten minutes later the car shifted fine, but still had the odor...


----------

